
How Long Should It Take to Build an MVP? - tommoor
http://blog.speak.io/how-long-should-it-take-to-build-an-mvp/
======
enricobruschini
Yes, it should take too long, but also there is sometimes too fanaticism about
the Lean Startup theory. Too often people get stuck in the loop of testing and
testing without really following a clear entrepreneurial idea. The risk is to
end up building a nicely market-fitting product, but not a
disruptive/visionary product. Andreas Klinger described this amazingly well in
his blog post "Why Lean Startup Sucks For Startups"... he wrote right after
the Leas Startup Conference of 2013 :)
[http://klinger.io/post/69794653694/why-lean-startup-sucks-
fo...](http://klinger.io/post/69794653694/why-lean-startup-sucks-for-startups)

